# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  No Duck Shooting 2020

## Bonecrusher

No duck shooting under Level 3 nothing specific  in the advisory released today but you read it here. F & G will sit on their hands hoping that the licence revenue won't be disappearing but hello face reality the season is gone

----------


## csmiffy

@Bonecrusher in the current format pretty much-unless they put opening morning out a bit. That cant happen until they know whats going on though.

----------


## AlpsHunter

Fingers crossed level 3 only lasts a few weeks and opening is delayed until late May. 

Level 3 is a kick in the guts for hunters and seems to favor the health minister preferred sport of mountain biking instead.

----------


## gonetropo

> Fingers crossed level 3 only lasts a few weeks and opening is delayed until late May. 
> 
> Level 3 is a kick in the guts for hunters and seems to favor the health minister preferred sport of mountain biking instead.


i wonder if i can mount my 12 gauge on a mountain bike...............

----------


## Gutty

It dosnt look good for opening weekend. O well at lest I can surf-cast of the beach.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Why Wouldn't they just delay opening by a month... no real effect apart from a few degrees colder? Also gives the retails opportunity to sell us some more new seasons kit - good for the economy..

In the north would allow some water back in the Ponds and time to get the brushing and camo finished on the maimai's?

----------


## The bomb

Queen’s birthday opening would be sweet,3day opening weekend,

----------


## bigbear

My ducks wont get of the water if we delay it by another month, they are loving there maize. Went past it yesterday and hundred odd ducks flew of it. Even through we a dry my pond is looking good,  A few mud banks out of the water and thats where all the ducks are resting. Neighbor has similar numbers. If he up working near his pond my numbers increase.

----------


## The bomb

Just hoping the farmers boys who owns the land around the paper road I use for access to hunt the public lake I shoot on don’t go ahead and blast away as it’s their land that borders the lake ..rather the season is just cancelled to be fair to all.

----------


## Micky Duck

at 19;00 each night we should all blow our callers loud and longinly outside so all the world can hear our pain.....

----------


## The bomb

And from what I understand for your stand claim from last year to be carried over to next year since no tag up for 2020 ,you still have to buy a 2020 game bird license even though there might not even be a season..

----------


## Padox

> Why Wouldn't they just delay opening by a month... no real effect apart from a few degrees colder? Also gives the retails opportunity to sell us some more new seasons kit - good for the economy..
> 
> In the north would allow some water back in the Ponds and time to get the brushing and camo finished on the maimai's?


By 1st of June we wouldn't get a single duck round here as would be frozen out normally the kids are skating the ponds by mid June and if they can the season we will still haf to cull the parties so the numbers don't get out of control

----------


## Micky Duck

ducks on ice is fun....plurry hard on the dogs.
Wainono can be plurry cold...we had banana in tucker bag frozen by morning smoko time...had all our decoys get frosted over out on water and had to go out and redunk them to try to thaw them out....dogs shivering like mad things...neopreme vest are a MUST HAVE down there.

----------


## Padox

Centrals worse md had a q bday shoot last year arrived at pond frozen mate put a full mag of 3" over it it bounced

----------


## GDMP

Can't see it going ahead to be honest.....not at the start of May anyway......

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Why Wouldn't they just delay opening by a month... no real effect apart from a few degrees colder? Also gives the retails opportunity to sell us some more new seasons kit - good for the economy..
> 
> In the north would allow some water back in the Ponds and time to get the brushing and camo finished on the maimai's?


Legislation will hinder any changes to  published conditions I imagine the Gazette https://gazette.govt.nz/notice/id/2020-gs608 has to be resubmitted to the Minister for approval quite a process then a whole new conditions booklet published for the season it is what it is.
 I've got a gundog in his prime probably the most intuitive dog I've had by some distance we miss the opportunity to work togeather

----------


## Bonecrusher

> And from what I understand for your stand claim from last year to be carried over to next year since no tag up for 2020 ,you still have to buy a 2020 game bird license even though there might not even be a season..


Read the question and answer page on F & G, 2019 tag will secure your spot if no season in 2020 until 2021, also they will refund the licence fee :-)

----------


## Marty Henry

Refund? Surely if that happens I would expect license fees to be increased next year.

----------


## The bomb

Pegs from the 2019 season will carry over to the 2020 season provided you have a valid 2020 game bird licence.  

You do not need to have purchased your 2020 licence by April 5th (pegging day) for your peg to stand, provided you have a valid 2020 licence by Opening Weekend.

From the fish and game website..

----------


## mikee

> Pegs from the 2019 season will carry over to the 2020 season provided you have a valid 2020 game bird licence.  
> 
> You do not need to have purchased your 2020 licence by April 5th (pegging day) for your peg to stand, provided you have a valid 2020 licence by Opening Weekend.
> 
> From the fish and game website..


In other words we will take your money this year "so you will be allowed to save your spot so you can pay us again next year to actually hunt it"  sounds like F&G. 

Personally I view the licence fee as a TAX so that if I have the misfortune to bump into one of their enforcers while out hunting I get to keep my propety

----------


## Gapped axe

No if there is no duck shooting this year your liscence money is refunded. F/G a tax, come on I give you more credit than that. F/G isintirely funded by the participants be it gamebird hunting or sport fishing. If you have the misfortune (not a good description) to met an enforcer again dumb. If you have the good luck to meet a representative of F/G in the field, be confident in the knowledge that those other sport men around you are also playing by the same rules as you. Also take the time to ask them questions as every Ranger I know is a keen if not competent sportsman like yourself. A lot of F/G finances go into protecting our sporting resources, the plain fact with out them you wont have a sport. I have always enjoyed your blogs, but this one is way off the mark. Now a safe distance man hug and hopefully a season.

----------


## Padox

Odt saying its off down here

----------


## The bomb

They are jumping the gun I reason,announcement being made tomorrow..heres hoping..

----------


## Micky Duck

so if we get refund on licence,do we have to give back the goodies that came with purchase???which are by now ver 2nd hand having been tested and tried out numerous times to assertian there usefullness....and if not who will be paying the retailer who provided them????
if there is a refund for the gamebird season we could/should argueably also get a partial refund for the portion of the fishing licence too...some of us dont fish buggerall during the first months of the season yet hound lakes at this time of year......feeding out grain to ducks at same time.....last year we were fishing every weekend,sometimes twice a weekend,boated trout went in freezer to get us through the off season.......
yes I may well be able to fish all year open lakes if and when we let out of lockdown BUT a good portion of season has been removed from us.

----------


## DavidGunn

For years people have been saying opening should be changed each year to fuck the ducks up...this year there is a chance of it...one never knows, it might become a permanent fixture.

----------


## Micky Duck

its at least a month too late to be most efficent.....but lets hope like stink we get one this year.

----------


## The bomb

Hopefully not so many young pinfeather covered birds!

----------


## Micky Duck

looks like it will either be weekend before or weekend after gypsy day.......

----------


## Micky Duck

so I dont know about you other fellow waterfowlers but my biological clock is telling me its nearly D-Day......Im starting to have those yearly midnight brain explosions and waking up after nightmares of biblical proportion ballsups . lastnights brain explosion saw me get up and check the fridge for ingrediants...this morning my spoonie decoys slategrey heads got some BLING....mettalic blue nail polish,just a light smear to give wee bluey sheen.... that involved getting the decoys out of drums AGAIN.....they are getting dizzy as thats about the fourth time they have been out. all had touch up paint....have been restrung where needed and have tried sinkers inplace again...put in bread bag so dont get tangled.
boats been painted...kayaks painted twice....
ammo has been out and counted,sorted into boxes
callers blown,oiled the wooden ones with canola.
lanyard made for two.
mate lent caller to learn on...he presently doing the weight/string thing.
OH the sweet misery of the waiting......roll on 06;45 opening morning

----------


## The bomb

Did my decoys lines today anyone tried the Texas rig way of doing decoy strings?looks effective if you hunt shallow water..I use the old tyre tube rubber and on most of mine,some have the j shape weight with a piece of elastic to keep tension on it,I need variable length of cord as the lake I hunt varies a lot in depth.

----------


## Micky Duck

we use 15-50lb nylon...normally we have short length pernanently on decoy and make up 10'ish lengths with loop in both ends...slip loop through decoy loop/swivel or clip on snap swivel....other end,poke loop through weight then drop weight back through loop....put half dozen in dingy and row out n set them while mates make up another half dozen...this year Ive put lines on them all and weights and slipped them into bread bags to try to avoid tangling...will see how it pans out...I keep looking at the reusable grocery bags,2-3 decoys would fit in one easy.....

----------


## 7mmwsm

My concern is if the season gets put back a month, is it going to extend in to the breeding season to much? Ducks are often pairing up in June here.

----------


## Micky Duck

true that BUT....as a heck of a lot of folks ONLY shoot the first one or maybe two days of season...and those who do continue to shoot are more likely to be drake selective...it shouldnt be so bad... heck we see the drake rape flocks here every year...poor hens dont get a chance to look after ducklings when they are continually being pounced on and bonked.
funny wee aside...there was a hen bowled by a car outside our work...she was rightside up....the drakes kept flocking in to her and the ground around her was stomped to mud....mallardnechrophillia at its finest.
Ive seen mobs of drakes harrassing hens andthe ducklings getting harrassed by hawks as Mum couldnt get over to protect them.....a drake only season in  july would be feasible.

----------


## Gapped axe

Season used to always go into Late June and early July. Can’t see it having a negative impact on the breeding season at all.

----------


## mikee

> Season used to always go into Late June and early July. Cant see it having a negative impact on the breeding season at all.


Well I brought my licence yesterday....................for the few quail and the odd pheasant I shoot. (@ Gapped Axe; ) For me its about seeing the dogs work so I could really do that without a licence but its always nice to get one pheasant for the season for the pot. 

Would be really nice to see a NZ Hunter game-bird episode on walked up or rough shooting just for something different (especially using pointing dogs) 
;D

----------


## johnd

If the season starts late ( which it will ) those that are concerned it will impact the breeding season by continuing later, could always just not shoot as the season progresses. Just because you can doesnt mean you have to.

----------


## The bomb

> Season used to always go into Late June and early July. Can’t see it having a negative impact on the breeding season at all.


Good point,I remember the Waikato season was till end of July and bag limits were higher as well as bird numbers,since steel shot has come into play there has been a steady decrease of birds in my area..

----------


## csmiffy

> true that BUT....as a heck of a lot of folks ONLY shoot the first one or maybe two days of season...and those who do continue to shoot are more likely to be drake selective...it shouldnt be so bad... heck we see the drake rape flocks here every year...poor hens dont get a chance to look after ducklings when they are continually being pounced on and bonked.
> funny wee aside...there was a hen bowled by a car outside our work...she was rightside up....the drakes kept flocking in to her and the ground around her was stomped to mud....mallardnechrophillia at its finest.
> Ive seen mobs of drakes harrassing hens andthe ducklings getting harrassed by hawks as Mum couldnt get over to protect them.....a drake only season in  july would be feasible.


 @Micky Duck I am hearing you there. I went out opening weekend and fired 2 shots-and shouldn't have. Only did that because I didn't want to go the day without firing at something even if it was too far away. Then never managed going out for the rest of the season-no-one to blame but myself there though.
From that result I am considering not buying a license this year. Have to get out a lot more to justify it. Me and the lad x2 is a lot of coin if you don't go out
Also don't even know at the moment if opening lines up with my roster. Might be a very easy decision

----------


## kotuku

> true that BUT....as a heck of a lot of folks ONLY shoot the first one or maybe two days of season...and those who do continue to shoot are more likely to be drake selective...it shouldnt be so bad... heck we see the drake rape flocks here every year...poor hens dont get a chance to look after ducklings when they are continually being pounced on and bonked.
> funny wee aside...there was a hen bowled by a car outside our work...she was rightside up....the drakes kept flocking in to her and the ground around her was stomped to mud....mallardnechrophillia at its finest.
> Ive seen mobs of drakes harrassing hens andthe ducklings getting harrassed by hawks as Mum couldnt get over to protect them.....a drake only season in  july would be feasible.


this llmake you laugh .working in greymouth -grey hospital .now anyone whose been there a few times knows thewres a couple of ponds between the front of the hospital and the airdrome /stjohns/rescue chopper base.opening day -iwas on day shift aso no go ,but anyhow in my lucnhbreak i tooles off down the road in the car -yup pond is packed .watching a mob of hens -about five ratling round ....out of the blue like a bloody f18 comes a 3/4grown horny drake into on gettin his end away.he landed atop the smallest hen and bugger me the sisters struck back -in they went like a crusaders forward pack into the ruck and under he went .that water fair boiled as heads surfaced for a gulp of air .about 20secs late he exited the foamand climbed skywards like an atomic missile gruntin his guts out . he was still shakin when he left my filed of vision.
the ladies -shake of the feathers .quick check and domestic bliss ensues-left me with a smile on me dial for the rest of the day.
 incidentally the first duck I ever shot was a mallard drake flying chocka up an old parries hen and obviously intent on getting it .what he got was a sizeable lead blowjob which saw him hit the paddock and roll 3 times .on getting to him he'd hit the deck so hard hed broken his neck!
that was at kokatahi outta hoki .great place to shot -you could trace the flight of the birds by the echoes of the shotties comin down the valley  toward you!!
I know post earthquake duck populations and behaviour have been radically altered ,in fact my best opening tally was 2 yrs ago on the coast on a farm -3birds in 30mins.
Ive never been able to shoot a great tally anyhow ,but what i do shoot i love eating .Ive also occasionally had the pleasure of introducing firends to the ownders of wild fowl on the plate.

----------


## gsp follower

I could give a fuck if we lose a month here .
Christ we have 3 for ducks anyway and the rest of august for upland.
but yes I,l buy the licence when I know whats going on and I get renewed.

----------


## The bomb

Waikato season has only been a month long for about the last decade..

----------


## Micky Duck

> Waikato season has only been a month long for about the last decade..


come on down...the water is colder than the waikato...and the birds might not be mud fat but there is a heap of shooting to be had if you get out.....

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Waikato season has only been a month long for about the last decade..


And for good reason. Low numbers. With a longer season everything is against them.

----------


## Gapped axe

Over 80% of duck mortality is not from hunters.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Over 80% of duck mortality is not from hunters.


Mortality of mature birds?

----------


## The bomb

I see more squashed on the roads than ever get shot by me!!

----------


## The bomb

Water quality of the lakes I hunt is the issue in my area,no more food in the lakes for the birds solely resting area for them now,after a couple of weekends getting shot at they head to quieter places.used to have good night shoots as the birds came in to feed on the weed but no more..

----------


## Gapped axe

> Mortality of mature birds?


Starvation and botulism, giving this latest weather trend I would oNly expect this number to increase

----------


## gsp follower

this could be the kick start bird numbers need.
a month or more headstart for the firt season birds that usually pay the highest price could be just what we need.

----------


## Gapped axe

Yeah I agree but only for opening numbers, the natural and predertation mortality might increase further on.

----------


## bigbear

UP DATE FROM FISH AND GAME
Based on current Government projections, we are likely to see an opening day mid-May or early June. An example of how this would work is:

    Level 2 introduced between May 11 & 15 = Opening Day May 23

    Level 2 introduced between May 16 & 29 = Opening Day June 6

Fish & Game Rangers will be active throughout the country this weekend to ensure hunters comply with the delay to the game bird season start.

The Health Act Amendment Order published today (Thursday) states that the hunting or killing of game birds is prohibited from being undertaken as permitted recreation.

The penalty for anyone breaching the Health Order by failing to comply with the restrictions on game bird hunting is a maximum of 6 months imprisonment or a fine of $4,000. Compliance failure resulting in enforcement will be taken into account by Police when determining if a person remains fit and proper to possess a firearms licence.

----------


## gsp follower

> UP DATE FROM FISH AND GAME
> Based on current Government projections, we are likely to see an opening day mid-May or early June. An example of how this would work is:
> 
>     Level 2 introduced between May 11 & 15 = Opening Day May 23
> 
>     Level 2 introduced between May 16 & 29 = Opening Day June 6
> 
> Fish & Game Rangers will be active throughout the country this weekend to ensure hunters comply with the delay to the game bird season start.
> 
> ...


licence renewel worries over bring on the opening mofos

----------


## Gapped axe

I hate it when they have to threaten you do get compliance. Game Bird Hunting Compliance on the day is a F/G issue, firearm offences on the day are a Police issue. I don't see how a F/G regulation needs a follow up threat from the Police. What has fit and proper person have to do with a offence against the wildlife act 1953 and the Wildlife Regulations 1955.

----------


## Micky Duck

here you go lads.....some good news at last.....
can stay overnight
can use boats
can travel


3.30pm 7 May 2020
The Prime Minister has announced the restrictions for Level 2 today and it is very good news for game bird hunters.
Retail stores will be open with some social distancing restrictions 
You can travel to your maimai to make preparations
You can travel nationally and stay overnight while following public health measures
You can use boats
Public conservation land will be open for game bird hunting but DOC huts and camping grounds have some guidelines
Maintain social distancing from people you don't know and keep a record of everyone you come in to contact with
Your hunting group is not restricted but the smaller the group the better
Hunt safely in areas that you know and do not pose obvious risk
Avoid sharing equipment with others
Be safe in all your interactions as much as you possibly can
If you are sick or have any symptoms as minor as a runny nose - Stay home
On Monday May 11, the Prime Minister will likely make an announcement about the timing of a move to Level 2. We will confirm the season commencement date as soon as we can after that. We will also advise any extensions to seasons on a regional basis as soon as practically possible

YABADABADOOOH. look out ducks we coming after you.

----------


## Micky Duck

BAD NEWS is I heard from reliable source that some plonkers/dickheads/arseholes/bottom feeding pond scum/followers of Alan &Sue    couldnt help themselves and were banging away down at wainono

thats DOC administered land...out of season...throw the whole friggin library at them please judge...no sympathy whatsoever...no way in hell they didnt know.

----------


## The bomb

Dicks..absolute dicks.

----------


## Allgood

> BAD NEWS is I heard from reliable source that some plonkers/dickheads/arseholes/bottom feeding pond scum/followers of Alan &Sue    couldnt help themselves and were banging away down at wainono
> 
> thats DOC administered land...out of season...throw the whole friggin library at them please judge...no sympathy whatsoever...no way in hell they didnt know.


They would have to be charged with breaching the Health order......According to my my sources the gazzetted game regs for the season 2020 have not been rescinded yet......

----------


## mikee

> I hate it when they have to threaten you do get compliance. Game Bird Hunting Compliance on the day is a F/G issue, firearm offences on the day are a Police issue. I don't see how a F/G regulation needs a follow up threat from the Police. What has fit and proper person have to do with a offence against the wildlife act 1953 and the Wildlife Regulations 1955.


nothing the police are there to intimidate you. I believe F&G (and the Police) should need reasonable cause/proof an offence has been comitted BEFORE they are allowed to enter private property.
No issues whatsoever with them doing what they please on Public Lands but I am a firm believer a mans house / property is his own private property..................therefore Private!

----------


## Micky Duck

car,plane,donkey blah de blah can all be searched if reasonable grounds to suspect something hidden....F&G warrent holders have more powers of search than police BUT have to be prepared to stand up in court and justify that to a judge.

----------


## The bomb

Technically what can f&g officers ask to see/check etc?im thinking,name,game bird license,pinned semi auto check,steel ammo ?what else?firearms license perhaps?had a real little nazi a few years ago bellowing across the lake for all and sundry to come to him about 9am opening morning or else,he had no boat so was ignored by everyone and ended up leaving in a huff even skidded up the farm paddock on his way out.

----------


## mikee

> car,plane,donkey blah de blah can all be searched if reasonable grounds to suspect something hidden....F&G warrent holders have more powers of search than police BUT have to be prepared to stand up in court and justify that to a judge.


thats my point if they want to come onto private property then they should have just cause/reasonable suspicion.................not just turn up on a "fishing expadition" just in case!
Public Land anyone can access at any time no issue.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Technically what can f&g officers ask to see/check etc?im thinking,name,game bird license,pinned semi auto check,steel ammo ?what else?firearms license perhaps?had a real little nazi a few years ago bellowing across the lake for all and sundry to come to him about 9am opening morning or else,he had no boat so was ignored by everyone and ended up leaving in a huff even skidded up the farm paddock on his way out.


Ha ha just the sort of Ranger no one needs, absolute plonker and undos all of the good stuff 
That others do.

----------


## Gapped axe

I know that F/G officers work under 2 different acts and are governed by very different rules for either act. Yes they can go onto private property as well as commercial property, depends on which act or regulations they are working under. They cannot go on to a permanent fixed abode or its courtyard or a caravan that is habituated for more than I think 5 months of the year. They cant just enter your property to have a nosy. They dont have to seek permission to enter your property but have to leave a note of them being on your place and for what reason as soon as they leave. Same as they can stop any vehicle, vessel or plane for that matter providing it can be justified. Doing this can lead them into some very tricky situations including a defacto arrest type event. I know these guys do train pretty extensively every year and get a grounding in the new rules which may pop up.I find it frustrating when I hear of Rangers abusing their powers, something I have yet to see mind you.All Rangers-must work under the Search and Surveillance Act is encompasses the Wildlife Act1953 ( reasonable grounds not required to enter but still must stay i side the S$ S act , and the conservation act which means the Ranger must have reasonable grounds to believe that an offence has been committed. Phew what a bloody minefield. That is as best Incan interoperate the rules.  I have yet to met a bad Ranger in the Eastern area. not a Lawyers but one is bound to come along soon ha ha.

----------


## Dundee

So are we all good GA for no duck licence on private land?

----------


## Micky Duck

only if you are the owner/occupier or thier spouse   and one son or daughter...so two members of family...two people gender is irrelevant apparently..... but you cant have two brothers /sisters hunting same property without licence.

----------


## Micky Duck

and you still have to comply with same rules n regs as everyone else.

----------


## Gapped axe

Must also live on the property , the reg is called Owner occupier. Micky Duck is correct.

----------


## Gapped axe

Can also be husband and wife.

----------


## Gapped axe

It is up to you to prove the Ranger of your status I believe. So you both would need to have your firearms liscemce or similar on you. I believe the Plod do check this. Also they will check your vehicle for unsecured firearms. I carry a spare in a case in my Maimai broken down in case its needed but it is considered a safe and in a unusable state for all purposes. Haven been in trouble yet and we get checked fairly regularly.

----------


## johnd

> only if you are the owner/occupier or thier spouse   and one son or daughter...so two members of family...two people gender is irrelevant apparently..... but you cant have two brothers /sisters hunting same property without licence.



So in the south its all good then as they are one and the same?


 :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Sad:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Micky Duck

> So in the south its all good then as they are one and the same?


Wainono....CSIs big waterfowl area is only 5-10kms from Waimate so anything is possible.

----------


## gsp follower

> Yeah I agree but only for opening numbers, the natural and predertation mortality might increase further on.


they will ga that predations called gsp follower and he,s  hungry
cant agree on rangers not accessing private land
 its one law for all and often its the private land shooters who think private ownership is a licence for them to not follow the rules 
that and isolation of some propertys 
couldn't the property owner or occupier nominate the manager to if theyb weren't hunters

----------


## Sideshow

@Gapped axe what about the ranger coming onto your property with a shotgun? 
Had this happen back in the late 1980's not sure if the rangers still walk around with shotguns these days.
Was a dispute bad eggs between Dad and the next doors pond. Which lead to a ranger coming to check out our licenses. We where all good. But Dad did say to him not to come back onto his land with a firearm as it was agrivated tresspass! We never saw him again. 
Our pond backed onto the Waihou river so he walked up the Queens Chain. One and only time that Ive seen a ranger. But then we did shoot with my Uncle who was a fish ranger in the BOP.

----------


## Micky Duck

ranging with shotgun in tow is frowned upon...........I was frowned at many times LOL.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ranging with a firearm or even a dog is a no no. You say he was on public land then he can carry a firearm but not whilst in the role of a Ranger doing his duty. Sounds like you put the shits up him, good bloody job to I would say.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks for the reply @Gapped axe rather interesting that! Lot of water I under the bridge now! When he came into the area of the pond he was on private property! All sold now.
Shame but that’s life ah.
Hope you get out for a bit this season  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

Yeah my crew are getting keen. If we go to level 2 this week,  my tam are all going to come down for a working bee.  Talking to a F/G councillor last nite, they are backing on a early opening. Hey but who knows but cindy eh. She will already have made her decision, just teasing with an apple, when we go to grab the apple she will replace it with a lemon. We will moan and rant and rage, so she then will pull back the lemon. After a bit the lemon will come back up for a offering and we will grab it and say how lucky we are ffs. Really looking forward to meeting some of the guys on here.  Be Prepared Ingrid1 and I will be coming I to see you, cant wait. I think we might even try and organise a Lake Fish from our boats.

----------


## Sideshow

Keep on swinging Gapped axe don’t be missing em behind  :Wink: 

As a side note to this thread since we still have lock down here in the UK. I’ve been out on our shoot doing all the work. Been rather nice as I can get it all sorted without the townies coming in to do it half assed.
Anyway it’s looking all good even found two pheasant nest and three duck nests :Thumbsup: 
Nice and warm here so got a nice tan as well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

Ha ha, have you been watching me dry practicing in my bed room. One of the better hunters around here asked me if I was going to drop down to 23/4 to try and knock me around, thoughts? Spent 32 k on treatment yesterday, well I spent $22k and you guys paid the other $10k. Last one, that was my budget, I really didn't want to buy this one but the bride wanted one more go. Checked the Bos Welfare Foundation balance last night aNd I see that the farmer I do part time stuff for has put 5 k into my account, this is also on top of a previous donation. I know that she is struggling abit with the lock down rules. Man o man just lost it last night, am now. What unbelievable support. Yesterday both the Southern Cross and Rotorua Public couldnt believe how well I look, mind you not hard I guess as last time I was yellow and in a chair. Look out xmas.

----------


## tetawa

> Ha ha, have you been watching me dry practicing in my bed room. One of the better hunters around here asked me if I was going to drop down to 23/4 to try and knock me around, thoughts? Spent 32 k on treatment yesterday, well I spent $22k and you guys paid the other $10k. Last one, that was my budget, I really didn't want to buy this one but the bride wanted one more go. Checked the Bos Welfare Foundation balance last night aNd I see that the farmer I do part time stuff for has put 5 k into my account, this is also on top of a previous donation. I know that she is struggling abit with the lock down rules. Man o man just lost it last night, am now. What unbelievable support. Yesterday both the Southern Cross and Rotorua Public couldnt believe how well I look, mind you not hard I guess as last time I was yellow and in a chair. Look out xmas.


All the best, you have a great outlook. Have a close mate in the same position, just been diagnosed, hope he stays as strong and positive as you.

----------


## Gapped axe

My son said Dad from now on the good days will be great and the bad days good. He will be here before lunch to give me a hand on the boat and then maybe a walk tonight.

----------


## Micky Duck

Gapped Axe ,you are an inspiration man......re dropping to 2 3/4"   if you go to a 32grm load or even a 30 doing 1500-1550   in size #3 you will kill ducks and parries just fine n dandy.
kent/gamebore make good loads for this...the winchester X Pert despite all the naysayers comments about welding slag shot,kills VERY well...I would go so far as to say the welding slag bit actually HELPS 
my take on it is that the oddball shaped bits and different sized shot help to spread you pattern a bit.....like a semi deformed lead pellet would,however it works it kills well. it was the first steel load we used that killed properly/outright  and that bit hasnt changed.
the duck load they put out works ok too....but would rate the XPert higher.

----------


## Gapped axe

> @Gapped axe what about the ranger coming onto your property with a shotgun? 
> Had this happen back in the late 1980's not sure if the rangers still walk around with shotguns these days.
> Was a dispute bad eggs between Dad and the next doors pond. Which lead to a ranger coming to check out our licenses. We where all good. But Dad did say to him not to come back onto his land with a firearm as it was agrivated tresspass! We never saw him again. 
> Our pond backed onto the Waihou river so he walked up the Queens Chain. One and only time that Ive seen a ranger. But then we did shoot with my Uncle who was a fish ranger in the BOP.


Who was your Uncle ? He may of checked me whilst fishing or hunting. I may know of or remember him. Most of the guys I have met are bloody good and fair, if they don't come up to F/G expectations, they don't last long. I was talking to their compliance guy and was very surprised at how few Rangers (honary) ones they actually have because of the strict criteria that has to be met.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Yeah my crew are getting keen. If we go to level 2 this week,  my tam are all going to come down for a working bee.  Talking to a F/G councillor last nite, they are backing on a early opening. Hey but who knows but cindy eh. She will already have made her decision, just teasing with an apple, when we go to grab the apple she will replace it with a lemon. We will moan and rant and rage, so she then will pull back the lemon. After a bit the lemon will come back up for a offering and we will grab it and say how lucky we are ffs. Really looking forward to meeting some of the guys on here.  Be Prepared Ingrid1 and I will be coming I to see you, cant wait. I think we might even try and organise a Lake Fish from our boats.


The apple we were expecting at 1300 hrs has now been taken away and a lemon will be offered at 1600hrs. We will see what the lemon will taste like, bet its sour

----------


## The bomb

Looks like 2 weekends  till opening lads..

----------


## Micky Duck

> Who was your Uncle ? He may of checked me whilst fishing or hunting. I may know of or remember him. Most of the guys I have met are bloody good and fair, if they don't come up to F/G expectations, they don't last long. I was talking to their compliance guy and was very surprised at how few Rangers (honary) ones they actually have because of the strict criteria that has to be met.


they have been actively pushing them out around here.....using H&S excuse to hamstring people for doing job efficently,then turning around doing the very thing themselves.....good guys but the ajenda is there.

----------


## Micky Duck

roll on the 23rd....

----------


## Sideshow

Well after last nights talk from Boris we can go pigeon shooting here! With Family members if we want. Yep Sport can be played with family members. Good old Boris :Thumbsup: 

Actually really good speach from him.  :Have A Nice Day:  On the other plus side I can go back to work.

----------


## Mark M

It doesn’t seem real - I don’t know why.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just been reading regulations on F&G website and see hours of shooting in Auckland region end at 6pm. 
Is that correct or a typo?

----------


## tiroahunta

> Just been reading regulations on F&G website and see hours of shooting in Auckland region end at 6pm. 
> Is that correct or a typo?


Shes pretty much dark by 6 anyway...wouldnt think it would be too much of a problem....??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

5 to 6 now and its as dark as the inside of a cow.......bugger all light at 7AM EITHER...... 5 more sleeps guys 5 more sleeps.

----------


## 7mmwsm

But if you know how to set yourself up, you can comfortable shoot until 630.

----------


## Micky Duck

AGREE IF you have lighting source and all things line up.....but its easy to shoot a teal flying closer/lower when mallards are higher /above them and vocal.....dont ask me how I know that.......

----------


## tiroahunta

> But if you know how to set yourself up, you can comfortable shoot until 630.


If its a clear evening with no cloud you could  most probably shoot till 6:30. Me Im just gonna shoot for a couple hours in the morning then Ill move stock....its my weekend on ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Thin even cloud cover under a full moon  :Have A Nice Day:   Awesome !

----------


## Sideshow

Had a spot on the Waihou River, that faced towards the setting sun. Once it set I could shoot till quite late with the thin line of light that was left on the horizon. Once the ducks dropped into this light. Was rather fun. I had a good dog though and the birds would drop into a swamp so I could pick most.
Used to get around three to four out of that spot for a week. Was down there most nights after work.
Good luck to you all for this years Game bird shoot :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

I reckon you need cloud to have a backdrop to see the ducks against. Clear nights there's nothing to silhouette them. Set up facing west into the last light, with a low horizon. But you need to get them before they drop below the horizon or it's game over to the ducks.
Bummer you are on stock shifts Tiroahunta.

----------


## Gapped axe

When i cant clearly identify the bird I stop shooting. To me it’s not about numbers but the shooting, one of the reasons why I cant relate to the shoot them on the water brigade.

----------


## tiroahunta

> I reckon you need cloud to have a backdrop to see the ducks against. Clear nights there's nothing to silhouette them. Set up facing west into the last light, with a low horizon. But you need to get them before they drop below the horizon or it's game over to the ducks.
> Bummer you are on stock shifts Tiroahunta.


Its all good 7mmwsm. Im not a avid duck hunter. Just like to make the gun go bang on opening morning and if I get a duck its a bonus. I look at it as a public service...I help keep the ducks moving...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

good on ya....we too like to poke lots of tiny holes in the sky....if a duck happens to get a few of them there holes in itself...well it would be a crying shame if the bog didnt get some excersise by retrieving it...and if she has gone to all the hard work of retreiving it...well a fella just has to pluck it and eat it.
we shoot buggerall in the evening shoot BUT its the highlight of the weekend....spectacular sunsets squeal my wheels,the chance to bag a fat greenhead at same time is just too good to resist.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I prefer a really fat Grey to eat. But I feel bad about shooting them.

----------


## Sideshow

Oho greys!! They used to be easy to fool. You could shoot at them and they would fly away and you could call em back in for a second shot :Sad:  Might be why you dont see so many now.

----------

